

The best Hacker News redesigns - eddylt
http://hello.trackduck.com/post/103569567526/top-10-hacker-news-redesigns-trackduck

======
DigitalSea
Call me old fashioned, but I do not think Hacker News needs to be redesigned
at all. I love how simple it is, I love the orange colour and layout. The site
as it currently stands loads really fast and is mobile data friendly because
it doesn't need to load a thousand Javascript files, large images and
stylesheets or do anything overly fancy.

Some things just do not need to be redesigned or made better, Hacker News is
one of those things.

~~~
eddylt
Maybe "redesign" is too strong of the word - we're not advocating complete
redesign (I'm one of the guys who collected these examples because I love HN),
but HN could certainly use some improvements. Even a post "Why HN doesn't need
a redesign" [http://jgthms.com/why-hn-doesnt-need-a-
redesign.html](http://jgthms.com/why-hn-doesnt-need-a-redesign.html) features
a point that "the HN Wishlist appeared on HN's front page. It unsurprisingly
spawned some discussion about HN's design. The 3rd most upvoted wish is
Refresh the visual design."

Redesigns are great thought exercises, each of these has something
interesting, that can be taken away as an inspiration if HN will start looking
to change (especially some repeating UI elements). Btw the share amount of
redesigns for HN online and comments on them clearly show that people are at
least very interested in this subject. And it may prove the point that HN
doesn't need a redesign, since so many designers see HN redesign as a major
challenge to test their skill. Anyways, I enjoyed compiling this list :)

